
Battery prices fall nearly 50% in 3 years, spurring more electrification - toomuchtodo
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/battery-prices-fall-nearly-50-in-3-years-spurring-more-electrification-b/568363/
======
toomuchtodo
* Average market prices for battery packs have plunged from $1,100/kWh in 2010 to $156/kWh in 2019, an 87% fall in real terms, according to a report released Tuesday by Bloomberg New Energy Finance (BNEF).

* Prices are projected to fall to around $100/kWh by 2023, driving electrification across the global economy, according to BNEF's forecast.

* Customers purchasing batteries at a commercial scale for electric vehicles and energy storage, as well as using high energy density cathodes to store energy more efficiently in battery packs, are all spurring the price decline.

